# Tar removal using AS Tardis - Powerfull stuff!



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I thought i'd post this to show how quick Tardis works.










After 10 seconds............










After 20 seconds............










After 30 seconds............










And after a gentle wipe down for a couple of minutes this was achieved.......










In my opinion this is one of the best Tar and Glue removers iv'e used, works far quicker than the AG stuff, I would like to recommed a mask when using it in confined spaces or for long periods.

The quality of the pics are not great so sorry about that (iPhone!)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## benmk6 (Oct 2, 2010)

its great stuff tardis!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

just dont do what i did and drop a 5 lt container on a tarmatic drive :doubleshoo:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I brought some but there isnt any tar on my car for me to try it on  

Will need to find a fresh layed road me thinks :lol:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

U won't be disappointed kempe


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

-tom- said:


> just dont do what i did and drop a 5 lt container on a tarmatic drive :doubleshoo:


PMSL :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

steview said:


> U won't be disappointed kempe


I know with what the people on her say I know I wont be :thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for posting, very useful to see how it performs.


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

I picked up some of this stuff, apart from being a pain to decant into a spray bottle, it's awesome stuff. Used it on my old man's S80 that had enough tar to fill in the pot holes around here and got the same as the OP. Wiped off and threw away the MF. Awesome, love the smell too...:lol:


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Smells lush too


----------



## PeteO (Aug 22, 2010)

I can only agree! Absolutely the best product for shifting tar with the minimum of effort!


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Its great stuff. Previously used Citrus tar and glue remover, Tardis has the edge.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

-tom- said:


> just dont do what i did and drop a 5 lt container on a tarmatic drive :doubleshoo:


Didnt quite do that but moved into a new house with brand new tarmac drive and used tardis as normal and found it started to dissolve the drive rather quickly.
Never moved so quick to get some water to dilute it haha!!


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Got a bottle here not used it yet.Can you just put some on a cloth and wipe it over tar spots then wipe off after a bit ? Or does it have to be sprayed on ?


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Whatever you prefer really - I normally spray on (there's LOADS of tar on cars up here unfortunately) but you can use it the othere way, especially for moving the odd spot or mark. It's excellent stuff - I've just started a 5 gallon drum of the stuff! :thumb:


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

tardis smells lush!!

It is vile smelling! each to their own, 

I met the autosmart rep and had a good look around his extensive mobile den of goodies, went to buy tardis and ended up parting with over £100.

Their wheel cleaner (non acidic one) is unbelievably good and thats it watered down as well.


----------



## Vick N (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow great results! I normally use AG but it seems like so much work at times!

Where can I get Tardis from as I do not know of a autosmart rep so was wondering is there anywhere else bar eBay I can get it from? 

Thanks and great work!

Vick


----------



## donkeydave (Jul 25, 2009)

I bought some of this the other week and was amazed at how good it was. just DONT was your cloths in the washing machine afterwards ( I did and it stinks out your washer) oooppppssssss...


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

To be honest it's the only one i'd even consider buying, the rest are like water, I think to do with regulations. AS have the market cornered.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Hopefully the smell will be more user friendly soon as well :thumb:


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

silverblack said:


> Got a bottle here not used it yet.Can you just put some on a cloth and wipe it over tar spots then wipe off after a bit ? Or does it have to be sprayed on ?


I wouldnt bother with it on a cloth, waste of time and product. Just spray it on, leave, then wipe off.


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

Vick N said:


> Wow great results! I normally use AG but it seems like so much work at times!
> 
> Where can I get Tardis from as I do not know of a autosmart rep so was wondering is there anywhere else bar eBay I can get it from?
> 
> ...


Polished Bliss stock it, or you can give Autosmart a shout and see who's the rep in your area. Then go get some!:car:


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow used this for the first time today brilliant stuff :thumb:
Poured it into a spray bottle to use and you can see the tar dissolving when you spray it on


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Hopefully the smell will be more user friendly soon as well :thumb:


Really i like the xylene smell :lol:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

burger said:


> Really i like the xylene smell :lol:


On the Autosmart Facebook group they are wanting suggestions for new Blast fragrances. Ask for a Blast Xylene if you like it so much :lol:


----------

